# Nutrea smoked sausage !!!



## bobdog46 (Feb 16, 2011)

Next week I have a friend bring me some fresh killed nutrea meat. I am going to make smoked sausage with it using cajun seasoning. This meat is is very lean and I will be mixing it with about 20% pork like I make my deer sausage.  I have never eaten Nutrea but have been told it is very good.  This will be a S. Louisiana first for me.  I will report and

post pics when I make this.


----------



## ecto1 (Feb 16, 2011)

I know people who eat them i cant those yellow teeth give me the hee bee gee bees


----------



## arnie (Feb 16, 2011)

Is a nutrea the same thing as a muskrat?


----------



## bobdog46 (Feb 16, 2011)

Similar in appearance, but completly different animals.


----------



## jakerz66 (Feb 16, 2011)

Can't be any different the a squirrel a rodent is a rodent right?


----------



## aeroforce100 (Feb 16, 2011)

Jakerz66 said:


> Can't be any different the a squirrel a rodent is a rodent right?




A rat is a rodent.  Don't think that I would want to smoke one, though.


----------



## boykjo (Feb 16, 2011)

Only In Louisiana................. ya'll make sausage out of anything.....


----------



## les3176 (Feb 16, 2011)

I know it's a beaver!!!! LOL


----------



## boykjo (Feb 16, 2011)

les3176 said:


> I know it's a beaver!!!! LOL


Ok I want to but I'm not going there..............


----------

